# gelip



## Mindlevery

Hello!

Can someone please explain me what "gelip" in this sentence means?

*Keşke sen gelip çeksen o fotoğrafları.*

Thanks.


----------



## Volcano

*I wish you would come and take those photos *


----------



## saktas

"the root of verb"+*"-ip"* "second verb"

*gel-ip fotoğraf çekmek*
(to take photo by coming)

gelmek (to come)
fotoğraf çekmek (to take photo)

*gelip çeksen*
*(You would take photo by coming)*

*Keşke sen gelip çeksen o fotoğrafları.*
If only, you would take that photos by coming.


----------



## almondeyed

saktas said:


> "the root of verb"+*"-ip"* "second verb"
> 
> *gel-ip fotoğraf çekmek*
> (to take photo by coming)
> 
> gelmek (to come)
> fotoğraf çekmek (to take photo)
> 
> *gelip çeksen*
> *(You would take photo by coming)*
> 
> *Keşke sen gelip çeksen o fotoğrafları.*
> If only, you would take that photos by coming.


 
_I do not agree with saktas, in my opinion "-ip" is a clue that another verb will follow the verb "gelmek" so this sentence can also be said as "Keşke sen gelsen ve çeksen o fotoğrafları". If we translate it as "by coming" again in my opinion the sentence in Turkish would mean " Keske sen gelerek çeksen o fotoğrafları." _

_My suggestions are: _

_- If only you would come and take those photos._
_- I wish you would come and take those photos._

_Sincerely,_


----------



## AlpArslan

Agreed, "by coming" is a bit "Turkish English" in this context, therefore not the correct choice.


----------



## kazim

almondeyed said:


> _- If only you would come and take those photos._
> _- I wish you would come and take those photos._


 
I think, the correct English translation is "I wish you came and took". How appropriate is "would" here? 

btw, for "if only" in Azeri we say "Bircə gəlib çəksəydin", ("Kaş ki,.." standing for "I wish.."). Does Turkish make that difference too? If yes, what is the structure reflecting "if only"?


----------



## Volcano

kazim said:


> I think, the correct English translation is "I wish you came and took". How appropriate is "would" here?
> 
> btw, for "if only" in Azeri we say "Bircə gəlib çəksəydin", ("Kaş ki,.." standing for "I wish.."). Does Turkish make that difference too? If yes, what is the structure reflecting "if only"?



*Keşke **o fotoğrafları **sen gelip çekseydin - I wish you came and took...

In turkish, if only and i wish can be both used for keşke


*


----------

